

Video Editing Tablet - raymondhome
http://philip.greenspun.com/business/video-editing-tablet

======
limmeau
I think the author underestimates consumer-grade video-cutting software. He
may have lost a weekend of work due to an iMovie UI bug, but not everyone has.

------
raymondhome
Hire an architect to do the specification ($40k for 2 months), and one board
designer ($120k as contractor for 6 months) and two layout engineers ($36k
total) to implement the design. For redesign, use a contractor at $75 per hour
(budget $4k). This is for top-quality Valley talent. If you do this overseas,
costs will be 1/3 but you will need more redesign. $10k for software tool
licenses $50k for prototype PCBs

